# Two abandoned cockatiels



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Two cockatiels were found abandoned outside in their cage last night in Hartford, CT. Yes, it could be worse: the cage was covered in a blanket, they weren't released, as some people have done, it wasn't raining.... Still!!! Very, very fortunately, there is a foster who can take them in and quarantine them. Poor birds, I hope they are OK.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank goodness the cage was covered!

I'm glad to hear they will be able to fostered promptly. :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that the two tiels were okay and that someone is able to foster them :clap:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How awful that they have been left like that...
It's good to know the cockatiels have been rescued and are in the process of being fostered.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Poor babies!  But I'm glad they are safe now and being fostered!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*That's awful that the two tiels were abandoned. Thank God someone found them!*


----------

